# Man sets self on fire while setting up cross-burning Halloween decoration



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/police-palm-bay-man-sets-self-fire-while-setting-h/nbPdM/

I love the second to last line.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What a jackass! Guess the joke is on him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Coming from a place where ignorant ******** have been burning crosses for multiple decades, I have to say this idiot got EXACTLY what he deserved.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Alcohol + fire = accident about to happen


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

And he lives on Wacker Avenue. Figures...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to say after reading this article again, that this is probably the most tasteless effect I've ever heard of.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief.

******* + Booze + gasoline = Darwin Award Nominee.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Once burned, twice shy?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

{shakes head in disbelief}


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ouch, but why is everyone so harsh? His motives aren't mentioned. It just says he set a cross on fire as a joke and even that is the reporters point of view. Granted it sounds dumb but who knows from this report? Either way the man was on fire.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Give a man a match, and he'll be warm for a couple of seconds.
Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life! :laughvil:


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

this is crazy


----------

